# Crystal River Fishing and Spearfishing Tourney 2010!!!!!



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

Tight Lines presents Slingin' Steel Fishing Tournament 2010

October 15-16 2010

Location- Cracker's Bar and Grill Crystal River, Fl

Fishing- Redfish, Trout and Grouper

Spearfishing - Grouper and Mangrove Snapper

Entry fee- $125.00


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

what kind of pay outs are we looking at. And are you guys raising money for a charity ( what is 125 entry fee going towards)


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

hospice of citrus- $500 1st
$250 2nd
$100 3rd


----------

